# New Pen Rack



## jttheclockman (Nov 18, 2010)

Here is the latest pen rack I made to display some pens. It is made from Rosewood and yellowheart sandwiched between the layers. It has a blue plexiglass mirror as a backdrop. Fun little project. Thanks for looking.


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 18, 2010)

n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-niiiceeeee


----------



## el_d (Nov 18, 2010)

Pretty dang SWEEEET John. I like it.


----------



## latelearner (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nicely done! Is that your own design?


----------



## Lordnyax (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 18, 2010)

Outstanding workmanship on the pen rack.  It will display many pens to their best advantage.  It makes the front and back of all the pens viewable at once.  Not only are the pens acessable for inspection but, the rear of each can be seen without being handled.  When one is lifted, that person has already made the choice to be very intressted and there are no surprises on the back.  The fit and finish of the rack speaks volumes for your attention to detail.  Congratulations on a great selling device.  Sorry to be so negative.
Charles


----------



## glycerine (Nov 18, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Nov 18, 2010)

WOW! Absolutely Stunning!!!


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice Rack (and I usually reserve that compliment for the opposite sex).


----------



## dl351 (Nov 18, 2010)

Holy smokes!  That looks fantastic!


----------



## dgscott (Nov 18, 2010)

very nice indeed.
Doug


----------



## steeler fan1 (Nov 18, 2010)

John,

That is stunning. The workmanship is top notch. The things you and others make never ceases to amaze me. If I only had a little of that talent:frown:. Thanks for sharing, Now to clean the drool off my monitor:wink:.

Carl


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 18, 2010)

latelearner said:


> Very nicely done! Is that your own design?


 


Thanks all for the kind words. Yes it is my own design. It actually now goes along with this one. The more of these pens I make the more ways I need to display.


----------



## LEAP (Nov 18, 2010)

Very well done, Thats sure to attract attention.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Nov 18, 2010)

Oooh I like.  I've been wanting to make some racks for my pens, have a small show craft show coming up.  Need a way to display the pens.  

Hope you don't mind if I even try to attempt this.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow beautiful pen rack.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 18, 2010)

John,

That's outstanding!  I'm just wondering how you chuck that thing up in the lathe 

John


----------



## Grizz (Nov 18, 2010)

Very sweet!  Great idea.


----------



## TucsonCyclist (Nov 18, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 18, 2010)

LarryDNJR said:


> Oooh I like. I've been wanting to make some racks for my pens, have a small show craft show coming up. Need a way to display the pens.
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I even try to attempt this.


 

Go right ahead and have some fun. 







jedgerton said:


> John,
> 
> That's outstanding! I'm just wondering how you chuck that thing up in the lathe
> 
> John


 

Well John it wasn't easy  This is just some carry over from my work with the scrollsaw and also flat work. I got so hooked on the pen turning that I do need to get back to making some clocks and other things.


----------



## CV Wood (Nov 19, 2010)

Both of your racks are very nice. You are a very talented craftsman.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 19, 2010)

Very nicely done John.  You have nailed the spacing from the looks of it as well.  A lot of the acrylic that are purchased have the pens too close together but you have fixed that problem.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 19, 2010)

Those are beautifull stands. I'll bet they don't last long as "Your" display stands.


----------



## tim self (Nov 19, 2010)

Yep, a real looker John.


----------



## Tanner (Nov 19, 2010)

Both of those are awesome!!!  Dang you do nice work.


----------



## Boz (Nov 19, 2010)

Very nice work.  Where did you locate the gold twist supports on the first one?


----------



## Padre (Nov 19, 2010)

You definitely have a lot of talent! Those are beautiful.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2010)

Boz said:


> Very nice work. Where did you locate the gold twist supports on the first one?


 

Those are actually from another project I used to make and sell. I used to make alot of spoon display holders. You know the ones where you buy suveniers from different places you have been. I used to make one that had carasoul horses and those were the poles you hold onto while riding the horses. I did those so long ago I would have to rattle my brain some to come up with it. I think I have an idea but i will check to be sure if they still have them.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 19, 2010)

John, what I sid about the first one goes double for this also.  magnificent work.
Charles


----------



## fiferb (Nov 19, 2010)

Beautiful work on both accounts, John!!!


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

That is great!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice job JT.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 19, 2010)

SUHWEET!!!


----------



## titan2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice 'RACK'!!!


Barney


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 20, 2010)

Boz said:


> Very nice work. Where did you locate the gold twist supports on the first one?


 

OK I found them. They are at National Artcraft site. Just click in the "poles for carousel figures" on the left side. http://www.nationalartcraft.com/group12.htm


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH (Nov 21, 2010)

*Classy piece*

Looks a quality job.

Alan


----------



## Papo (Nov 22, 2010)

*Wow...... Naaaaaace...My address is on my profile.... Great work *


----------

